# Taurus



## Big AL67 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone first post been reading alot of post here and other boards and Iam really suprised all the negative comments about Taurus!I have owned a 357 revlover for 5 years and have shot over 2,000 rounds and not one problem!Iam in the market for 9mm gonna be Taurus looking at a 92B-17 if anyone owns one would appreciate some comments about her!Thanks!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hola Big AL67.Welcome to the forum. There's a lot of great info here. Jump in, and enjoy.
As you can see in my signature, I own a PT 92 B. It's still new, not hardly even broken in. I LOVE IT.
Gee, you must be my twin. I started with a D.W. then bought the Taurus. Don't worry about the bashers, they just don't know any better. Taurus does have a few "issues", but the PT 92 series seems to be exempt. I've seen complaints about the blueing, and customer service seems a little slower than some of the other companys'.
If you want the real "skinny" on the Taurus products, join us over at TaurusArmed. net. Another great bunch, though most of us are biased about our Tauri. One guy brags about over 20,000 rounds through his PT 92 with only normal maintenance, with only one problem. I would, too.
Hey, I just noticed that you're in Florida. Wouldn't be in the Tampa Bay area, would you? Largo is just south of Clearwater.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Taurus is okay. Their revolvers aren't as smooth as the equivalent S&Ws, but they're adequate. I'd probably take one over most Rugers if I had any current use for a revolver.

Their Beretta-knockoff autos (the PT92s, etc.) work great. I had one years ago that was 100% reliable - it was a good gun. I prefer the older thumb safety on these, with the simple two-position design.

Their newer autos, however, feature clunky, sometimes "gadgety" and often amateurish design and sometimes reliability issues.


----------



## Big AL67 (Jul 17, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> Hola Big AL67.Welcome to the forum. There's a lot of great info here. Jump in, and enjoy.
> As you can see in my signature, I own a PT 92 B. It's still new, not hardly even broken in. I LOVE IT.
> Gee, you must be my twin. I started with a D.W. then bought the Taurus. Don't worry about the bashers, they just don't know any better. Taurus does have a few "issues", but the PT 92 series seems to be exempt. I've seen complaints about the blueing, and customer service seems a little slower than some of the other companys'.
> If you want the real "skinny" on the Taurus products, join us over at TaurusArmed. net. Another great bunch, though most of us are biased about our Tauri. One guy brags about over 20,000 rounds through his PT 92 with only normal maintenance, with only one problem. I would, too.
> Hey, I just noticed that you're in Florida. Wouldn't be in the Tampa Bay area, would you? Largo is just south of Clearwater.


Thanks for the welcome and link!Iam located in Ft lauderdale.Look forward to chatting with you guys!


----------

